# Me playing Chopin Nocturne Op9 No2



## noambenhamou (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I thought I would share my video of me playing Chopin Nocturne.
I think it's the most well known of the nocturnes but it's very beautiful in my opinion.

Comments and suggestions welcome.






Hope some of you enjoy it as well...
Noam


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Well played. To improve, I'd suggest you should focus on phrasing and contrasts. I think the latter was somewhat lacking, and when you made some build-up and attempted to create tension, it was more "according to the book" rather than spontaneous. Also, sometimes the ornaments sound clumsy to me, as if you would treat them as something to burst through.


----------

